# 100g canopy build



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

I got this tank a month or two ago with only a small set of lights and we decided it needed a lid. Off to Home Depot I go! After it was all said and done my total bill for parts was ~80$. Here goes:

Lumber: 1x3x8 for the frame


Panels: 11/32x2x4 cut into panels for the front doors and sides


All cuts made


Gluing


Frame coming together


Test fit


Staining the outer panels


Mostly assembled


On the tank, but lights not installed yet


Doors open


Let there be light!


So much room for activities!


Here is my dining room after its all said and done


Hope you like!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice build and looks great!I would recommend painting(sealing) the inside white.It will help protect from moisture and reflect even more light.
Good job!


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> Nice build and looks great!I would recommend painting(sealing) the inside white.It will help protect from moisture and reflect even more light.
> Good job!


I sealed it with a couple clear coats. The white is probably a good idea though. Thanks.


----------

